# 1/24 or "G" scale Questions



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I want to do a suburban street scene, with the basics. I'll just be doing the edge of the streets, up to the first section of driveways-IE: asphalt streets, concrete curbs, manhole covers, grass strip next to street, trees, shrubs, sidewalks, first section of driveways by the street, etc. I think I can fabricate all those areas with train accessories and scratch building.

The things I'd like to buy aftermarket are: light poles, fire hydrants, mailboxes, manhole covers, bicycles, maybe even a mower, etc. I was wondering if anybody knows of a miniature resource for 1/24th or G scale accessories. Google is coming up empty. It's all doll house or very specific NASCAR/garage diorama accessories. I'm just looking for regular, run of the mill stuff you'd see at the corner of Maple and Elm Street, Everywhere, USA. 

Thanks for all your help.

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh. And street corner signs, MPH signs also.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

There is a member offering street sign decals in the custom forum.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I'm sorry. I forgot 1/24...oops


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

alot of the stuff you want are gonna have to be made.
your best bet for signs is shoot real ones with a camara then print them out to the size you need. i have seen lawn mowers - riding in 1/24th scale check ebay or your tractor supply store. thay carry diecast. also check the models out on ebay for lawn mower models. your teleaphone poles can be made from dowels found at lowes. and mail boxes can be made from styrene. i might be able to help you out there. or at least try to see what happens....lol ive never done 1/24th scale stuff i do 1/64th scale normaly


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Scale Equipment Ltd.

http://www.seltd.net/index.html


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome. thanks for all the help!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Quintillus said:


> Scale Equipment Ltd.
> 
> http://www.seltd.net/index.html


My $100.00 order should be here today!! Thanks!!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I order a lot of stuff on e-bay there are a lot of vendors there who deal in G scale .


----------

